# Moving with an almost 11 year old?



## MamaDuck (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello

Some opinions needed. My partner is Dutch and we have been considering to move to Holland for years by now. It was supposed to happen this summer, but our eldest is 10 1/2 years. 

Reading some posts in this forum and others, I get the impression that this is a really bad age to move? 

He's doing really well in school, always has, and I don't want to do anything that may jeopardize that. 

If your children moved at this age, how long did it take them to be fluent in Dutch? How long until he can do as well in school in Dutch as he has in English?

I know it depends on the child, but average? My partner thinks it will take him 1 year, 2 max. I think it will take over 5 years at least (to be really fluent, with a language proficiency in Dutch similar to the one he has in English). 

Would you move? Or it isn't worth it? I need to decide quickly and I feel terrified at the prospect!


----------



## LindaT (Sep 9, 2014)

Kids are very adaptable. I would do it whilst you can. Any later and it might be too late.


----------

